# Need a camera strap



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm looking for something special which I haven't found yet. I wanted to see if anyone could recomend something....

Specs...
1. Quick disconnects (metal prefered) attached to camera strap loops and not the tripod mount
2. Safety/security wire inside strap
3. Wrist strap that can attach to the same quick disconnects

The closest thing I have found so far is OP/Tech. However they don't have a security wire, and the quick disconnect may not be compatible, plus the ones with the over the neck strap are very long and would probably be unweildy with their wrist strap.


While I'm asking this, why are tripod based mounts so popular? What keeps them from unscrewing themselves? And, how do you use them when you also frequently use a tripod/monopod?


----------



## iMagic (Mar 29, 2012)

I am in the same boat and after looking at Black Rapid, Sunbounce, and others I settled on a compromise. I ordered Camdapter hand/shoulder system and I havent received it yet to comment further.


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 29, 2012)

It doesn't have a "safety/security wire" but my favorite shoulder strap is the Domke Gripper strap. It has metal swivel disconnects and rubber threads weaved into the strap material. It really stays on the shoulder more than other straps.

I'm not sure what kind of wrist strap you're looking for, but the old Canon E1 hand strap has an attachment that lets you use a shoulder strap along with it. (image from Google)

Does any strap have that safety wire you speak of? If something pulls my camera enough to break my camera strap, I'm not sure I want a metal wire slicing through my arm... My camera is important to me, but not that important. That's what insurance is for. Maybe I'm missing the point, though.


----------



## iMagic (Mar 29, 2012)

The wire is there to supposedly prevent thieves from quickly cutting the strap and making off with your gear. Not sure I buy that rationale. If you are in a dangerous enough place for someone to go that length I would think they would follow you to a suitable place to rob you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> While I'm asking this, why are tripod based mounts so popular? What keeps them from unscrewing themselves? And, how do you use them when you also frequently use a tripod/monopod?



Tripod socket attachments are convenient and secure. Most have physical mechanisms to keep them from unscrewing themselves (rubber compression washers, for example). 

They can be easily relocated, too. When you mount a heavy lens (big white zoom like a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400), carrying that suspended by the body is not optimal - poor balance, extra stress the lens mount. Such lenses come with a tripod collar for a reason. A tripod socket mounting strap can be moved from the body to the tripod collar for a more balanced load.

As for frequently using them with a tripod/monopod, that depends on the system. If you have Manfrotto RC-2 plates/clamps, Blackrapid makes a FastenR-T1 which replaces the D-ring of the RC2 plates (the latter isn't designed to bear a load) - then, the plate is part of the attachment and you simply disconnect the strap and attach the plate to the clamp. Personally, I use Arca-Swiss-type plates (Wimberley, RRS, etc.) on my cameras and tripod collars. Although the BR system uses a lug that threads into the tripod socket and thus impedes the plate from mounting on the clamp, I converted that to 'quick release' by connecting that lug to a Kirk 1" clamp (semi-permanently with Loctite Blue 242) - that way, I can connect the strap to the camera plate, a lens plate, or remove it for tripod/monopod use, all very quickly but with very secure connections.


----------



## kimloris (Mar 29, 2012)

iMagic said:


> The wire is there to supposedly prevent thieves from quickly cutting the strap and making off with your gear. Not sure I buy that rationale. If you are in a dangerous enough place for someone to go that length I would think they would follow you to a suitable place to rob you.


I agree that the thief proof wire is not a selling point to me.
The only scenario where it would make sense would be in a crowded bus/subway/waiting line but a good reflex is that if people you don't know are within arm reach, just grab your belongings.
How many times I have seen people leaving camera bag on the table while going to the restroom, or keeping their wallet in the back pocket of their pants.


----------



## kimloris (Mar 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> all very quickly but with very secure connections.



There is another thread where someone mentioned the carabiner having a failure 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3077.msg88121.html#msg88121

In the unlikely event that this would happen to me, I added a security. I put an optech utility-loop : the rope side of the utility loop around the BlackRapid buckle and the BR carabiner through the loop of the utility loop. In that case, if the rivet wears off to a point that it can go through, the utility loop will prevent the carabiner and attached camera to hit the floor.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess this issue isn't new. Here is a link from 2009. http://www.flickr.com/groups/atlantaguild/discuss/72157618713970625/ Just last week on another forum, a member posted that their strap failed during a wedding and dropped their D3s. Apparently it needs to go in for a body replacement now. It's a scary thought when some people could have close to $10,000 hanging from a strap with design flaws.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2012)

kimloris said:


> ...I added a security. I put an optech utility-loop : the rope side of the utility loop around the BlackRapid buckle and the BR carabiner through the loop of the utility loop. In that case, if the rivet wears off to a point that it can go through, the utility loop will prevent the carabiner and attached camera to hit the floor.



Great suggestion for an inexpensive bit of extra insurance - I think I'll duplicate that setup!


----------



## kimloris (Mar 29, 2012)

Neuro, you provided so many usefull tips and advice that I applied to myself. I am really glad that you plan on using my suggestion. 8)


----------

